# 350z vs TT



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm looking at getting another TT as soon as my partners claim has been settled and have been also looking at the 350z.

Anyone had one? What's the mpg like?

Any info would be great


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

It's a 3.5 so thirsty I would imagine 25mpg with a tailwind. 
U just have so much choice with the TT for a mk1 I would buy the 1.8t 225
And mk2 a 2.0tfsi


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I would go with the 350Z , you've plenty of oil up there haven't you :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

KammyTT said:


> I
> 
> Anyone had one? What's the mpg like?
> 
> Any info would be great


I used to be the 350Z specialist at the Nissan dealer I worked for in 2003 when the 350Z was launched. So have lots of experience of them. They are superb in the dry for sure but wet weather is another story , and bring ice or snow into the equation and you will be walking to work.

They sound great and go pretty well but never quite feel a full 276BHP strong in my view. Personally a V6 TT is much more rounded and with a few key mods a better handler too.

Neil


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info!

Was just thinking of something different!

Also interested in the s2000 but in the end I'll prob just get another TT


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

KammyTT said:


> Also interested in the s2000 but in the end I'll prob just get another TT


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Good lad


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Am I mad enough to start from scratch on another TT though??

Can't see many good ones for £5k

Preferably with bbs rs alloys and coilovers already fitted! Low mileage and must have black leather!!!

Asking a bit much me thinks


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

350z will be fast in the dry, will sound better and handle better out of the box.

Interior is a bit naff and they are thirsty. Look good with a couple of subtle mods as well.

I'd try one and see what you think. Rwd will be alot more fun, but as others have said the TT will handle the wet and icy conditions alot better than the RWD Nissan will. If you cann afford to buy winter tyres then that doesn't even become an issue though tbh, as the Z4M was my daily through heavy snow. With summer tyres it was undrivable, but in with winters on, it was better than the fwd Rover by a huge margin.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I've heard horror stories about the mpg and yup the interior looks awful 

Will keep my eyes out for a forum members car when the cash comes in


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Dunno if you ever met Daz on here. He doesn't come on much anymore.

His brother in law had one that was very nice.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Never met daz but know who you mean.

Did he sell up?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nah but very quiet nowadays. Still has the TT as far as I know. Took it off the road for a bit but think he taxed it again since then. Probably 12 months since I've seen him in person mind.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

kammy ask Luke (manphibian) he's got one. I don't think he regrets it. I have considered a 350z as well, they sound wicked.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Will do ecko cheers mate


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

The 350 is all a bit heavy gold wrist and neck chains and scrap metal merchant syndrome, mainly driven by late middle aged guys who realise life is running out , the belt has not got enough holes left on it and the wife will never be a size 10 or anywhere near it again..................don't go there buddy your probably too young and you know you will regret it :?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I've believed in buying a car in the worry it will make me look a certain way!

I got a fair amount of stick for having my TT but it doesn't faze me one bit 

What does matter to me is that if its a good car or not


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

LOL Bring on the gold chains then 

The only issue I found on test driving one was poor vis and the bloody width of the thing, not suited to crowded S East roads


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

So you dislike the image attached with them yet you test drove one


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bored on a Sat afternoon, and they fell over themselves to give a test drive, I don't think they walk out the showroom like some cars do.

Decided I am not ready to be a scrappy yet !


----------

